# Where can I report a driver



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I have him on my dash cam allowing a pax to ride in trunk and a picture of his plate....he had 9 people in a traverse


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> I have him on my dash cam allowing a pax to ride in trunk and a picture of his plate....he had 9 people in a traverse


Lol. Just because he has Uber stickers doesn't mean he was doing Uber at the time.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Lol. Just because he has Uber stickers doesn't mean he was doing Uber at the time.


I saw him end the ride.....


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

no one likes a snitch


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Lol. Just because he has Uber stickers doesn't mean he was doing Uber at the time.


It could be the new human trafficking app


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> no one likes a snitch


Hold on let me figure out if I care if you like me


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Google uber greenlight hub indiana. There is one in Indianapolis. "Snitch" away, less competition lol


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TBone said:


> Google uber greenlight hub indiana. There is one in Indianapolis


Just did ty


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Why would you report him? It could have been a 5-star ride.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Why would you report him? It could have been a 5-star ride.


4 stars at best


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> I have him on my dash cam allowing a pax to ride in trunk and a picture of his plate....he had 9 people in a traverse


Have you ever seen those bumper stickers that state;


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Have you ever seen those bumper stickers that state;
> View attachment 278177


I did eat it, after he nearly hit me while leaving... it was delicious


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Crime of the century...call the FBI


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Crime of the century...call the FBI


Nah just the green light hub


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Nah just the green light hub


Make sure they know you are not another crying drivers wanting their time, but you are a true partner.

Like the movie where the rentacop goes to the police and at first they are like GTFO but then by the end he wins them over and gets a special certificate


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Make sure they know you are not another crying drivers wanting their time, but you are a true partner.
> 
> Like the movie where the rentacop goes to the police and at first they are like GTFO but then by the end he wins them over and gets a special certificate


I just want to feel special


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I just want to feel special


I didn't tell you to do this....but embellish.... driver took nine pax but refused fluffy the poodle. Hub won't take throwing out fluffy


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

just let the pax complain to uber for a ride refund after the idiot drops em off


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

"Uber support, my name is Rohit, how may I help you?"

I want to report a driver for taking too many passengers.

"You took too many passengers? Sir, that is a violation of Uber policy. I must remind you that you must obey all traffic laws at all times while driving Uber."

No, it wasn't my ride. It was another driver.

"You drive another driver?"

No, you don't understand. There was ANOTHER DRIVER who took too many people.

"Sir, you are the only person who is authorized to drive on your Uber account. You are not allowed to let anyone else drive your vehicle as they have not been approved through the Uber system."

No one else drove my car! Listen, I was sitting still, and I watched a DIFFERENT car with a DIFFERENT Uber driver. He took TOO MANY people on HIS ride. I have his license plate.

"Okay, good, please give me the license plate number and the state?"

Here it is, -×-×-×-×-.

"Very good, sir. I have updated your account with this information. Please note that your account is deactivated until you can go into an Uber location and have your new vehicle inspected. Do you need the address for that inspection?"


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Mista T said:


> "Uber support, my name is Rohit, how may I help you?"
> 
> I want to report a driver for taking too many passengers.
> 
> ...


Another great post you are funny and a great writer...wasting your life behind the wheel IMHO


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

If you are goi g to turn him in, state police would be the place. Who knows if Uber will follow thru.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> If you are goi g to turn him in, state police would be the place. Who knows if Uber will follow thru.


No time. Pull sideways in front....jump out CITIZENS ARREST. Take him down on his hood, sleeper hold ad needed. Dont turn a blind eye.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> No time. Pull sideways in front....jump out CITIZENS ARREST. Take him down on his hood, sleeper hold ad needed. Dont turn a blind eye.


Why not just poison him


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

One man's citizens arrest is another's felony assault. Unless upu got the hood slide perfected like TJ Hooker. 

Besides, those are only good in a situation where someone is in mortal danger. You would likely be the one in cuffs if you did so.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Why not just poison him


Taser him. Be sure to video it because Taser video is almost always funny as shit


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Juggalo9er has too much time on her hands
And
Mista T gave me the first laugh of the week


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Juggalo9er has too much time on her hands
> And
> Mista T gave me the first laugh of the week


*his*


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> One man's citizens arrest is another's felony assault. Unless upu got the hood slide perfected like TJ Hooker.
> 
> Besides, those are only good in a situation where someone is in mortal danger. You would likely be the one in cuffs if you did so.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

TBone said:


> Google uber greenlight hub indiana. There is one in Indianapolis. "Snitch" away, less competition lol


Snitches get badges



New2This said:


> Taser him. Be sure to video it because Taser video is almost always funny as shit


I have been stuck in the YouTube blackhole before lol


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Mista T said:


> "Uber support, my name is Rohit, how may I help you?"
> 
> I want to report a driver for taking too many passengers.
> 
> ...


Funny as shit, and true.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

i honestly dont see the problem here.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Ask yourself this, "How does it affect me personally?"


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Wait, you come here asking for advice, rather than going onto the Uber site to ask them, and then you get all indignant?
> 
> Oh! ME! Pick me to help you! My advice will be great, I promise. It'll get deleted/edited by the mods, as usual, bevit'll be great. Promise.


It appears as if we have the same problem... go on


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> no one likes a snitch


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

What about trolls... anyone like them


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Sometimes his not official. I sometimes use my decals to wait at the airport on personal business (when I waited to pickup a loved one from the airport) even though I deleted my Uber and Lyft accounts.

I doubt Uber would do anything about it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

FlashedBlaze said:


> Sometimes his not official. I sometimes use my decals to wait at the airport on personal business (when I waited to pickup a loved one from the airport) even though I deleted my Uber and Lyft accounts.
> 
> I doubt Uber would do anything about it.


I'm reporting you to the fbi


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I have him on my dash cam allowing a pax to ride in trunk and a picture of his plate....he had 9 people in a traverse


I'd tell you E X A C T L Y how to do it, but you need a different solution.

*Do something that makes you happy, do something that makes you smile, A N Y T H I N G.

You're miserable and have nothing better to do than ruin other's. stop yourself.*


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> I'd tell you E X A C T L Y how to do it, but you need a different solution.
> 
> *Do something that makes you happy, do something that makes you smile, A N Y T H I N G.
> 
> You're miserable and have nothing better to do than ruin other's. stop yourself.*


I cri eberytyme


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'm reporting you to the fbi


Homeland.

1 call

Does it all


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I cri eberytyme


I'm sad.

just realized you're trolling


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> I'm sad.
> 
> just realized you're trolling


Lets REPORT HIM FOR TROLLING !


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

But muh fbi


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> "Uber support, my name is Rohit, how may I help you?"
> 
> I want to report a driver for taking too many passengers.
> 
> ...


Sadly, sounds about right.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Chevy Traverse does not have a 'trunk.'


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> What about trolls... anyone like them


Justin Timberlake


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Chevy Traverse does not have a 'trunk.'


Hatch


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Homeland.
> 
> 1 call
> 
> Does it all


Wait what


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> I have him on my dash cam allowing a pax to ride in trunk and a picture of his plate....he had 9 people in a traverse


Does a Chevy Traverse have seatbelts in the trunk?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Steve_TX said:


> Does a Chevy Traverse have seatbelts in the trunk?


Of course, all cars do


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

911


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

OtherUbersdo said:


> 911


I tried that, they hung up on me


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

You're the BEST driver ever! We should be done with dinner an about two hours, can we call you for a ride home?

"Sure."

What's your number?

"911"


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mista T said:


> You're the BEST driver ever! We should be done with dinner an about two hours, can we call you for a ride home?
> 
> "Sure."
> 
> ...


I've been called the best driver ever... once... boy i learned from that ....never again


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mista T said:


> "Uber support, my name is Rohit, how may I help you?"
> 
> I want to report a driver for taking too many passengers.
> 
> ...


Classic!


----------



## FMLUber (Nov 15, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> No time. Pull sideways in front....jump out CITIZENS ARREST. Take him down on his hood, sleeper hold ad needed. Dont turn a blind eye.


"If this was in Florida, you could have just used the "Stand Your Ground" law and shoot him on the spot. They probably would have thrown you a parade for not only saving yourself, but the nine pax being stuffed into a traverse like Russian escorts in a shipping container.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

snitch gets stitches


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

FuberNYC said:


> snitch gets stitches


Snitches professor actually


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Make sure they know you are not another crying drivers wanting their time, but you are a true partner.
> 
> Like the movie where the rentacop goes to the police and at first they are like GTFO but then by the end he wins them over and gets a special certificate


He wins my "Doofy" award, if it starts to smell check inside your pants.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Just run an aux cable to the trunk and then I think it should be okay.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

404NofFound said:


> Just run an aux cable to the trunk and then I think it should be okay.


Aux cord doubles as a seatbelt


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mista T said:


> "Uber support, my name is Rohit, how may I help you?"
> 
> I want to report a driver for taking too many passengers.
> 
> ...


Perfect! Mista T you got skills. This one is a classic! Both funny and true.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Just did ty


How you fill? Is something change?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> Especially Donald Trump.


Politics into uber..... really

I am withholding any rude comments because you're new....

News flash: trump won its been two years, get over it


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Sorry. Given the current climate, I thought it was funny. Get over it yourself, if you can't laugh.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> Sorry. Given the current climate, I thought it was funny. Get over it yourself, if you can't laugh.


Tiresome, yes
Funny, no


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I have him on my dash cam allowing a pax to ride in trunk and a picture of his plate....he had 9 people in a traverse


Normally I'd give you Rohit's direct line. But damn, 9 in a Traverse is impressive; enough for the guy to break through the threshold of crime & punishment and into the land of kudos/respect/mad props.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Normally I'd give you Rohit's direct line. But damn, 9 in a Traverse is impressive; enough for the guy to break through the threshold of crime & punishment and into the land of kudos/respect/mad props.


That's why I didn't actually report giohim.... he convinced a pax wearing a suit to ride in the trunk....


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Juggalo9er - Thank you for being gentle.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> Juggalo9er - Thank you for being gentle.


I'm here to help


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Well, it ain't over til the fat lady sings. And some of his inner circle have been singing a bit lately.


----------



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

If the PAX was not being shoved into the trunk against their will then why is it any of your business? I know it is illegal and looks bad but maybe the PAX could not wait for another Uber or Uber XL? Move on and try and stay focused on you otherwise you could end up in a trunk!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

LGBNEWBIEDRIVER said:


> If the PAX was not being shoved into the trunk against their will then why is it any of your business? I know it is illegal and looks bad but maybe the PAX could not wait for another Uber or Uber XL? Move on and try and stay focused on you otherwise you could end up in a trunk!


Yes, always a huge hurry to get to the bar.... these pax will expect this to be allowed from future drivers


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If it’s your mother in law then it’s what every man dreams of doing.


----------

